# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Përmeti i Edit'h Durhamit: Ndër vendet më të bukura në botë

## dardajan

Po  e  bej  kete  postim  pasi  kam  kaluar  gjithnje  pushimet  e veres  ne  Permet   dhe  fshatrat  perreth  kur  isha  i  vogel   dhe  me  kane  lene  nje  kenaqesi  te  vecante  per  cdo  gje    sikur  te  isha  i  pasur  do   ngulesha  me  shpi diku  andej  nga bredhat  e  Frasherit.
Me  kete  rast  dua  te  uroj  lumturi , suksese dhe  gezime  pacin  te  gjith  Permetaret  kudo  qe  jane  per  zemren, bujarin  kulturen  dhe  respektin qe  tregojne  ne shoqeri.

dardajan






E Hene, 26 Shtator 2005


PERMETI I EDIT'H DURHAMIT: NDER VENDET ME TE BUKURA NE BOTE

"... Ishte vigjilja e Pashkeve dhe shtepite e te krishtereve zienin nga pergatitjet per "pastrimin e pranveres", e cila nuk ishte gje tjeter vec pastrimit te pashkeve. Cdo dhome duhej pastruar me rrenje dhe lyer me gelqere. Dhe jo se ishte bere pis, pasi te gjitha shtepite ishin drite te pastra. Thuhej se amvisat holandeze jane nga me te pastrat, por mua me duket se shqiptaret e Jugut, ua kalojne. Qyteti i Permetit, eshte i paster, i ndertuar mire, i vendosur vertet shume bukur buze Vjoses se kalter, e cila rrjedh vrullshem neper nje hon qe e ka care vete ne token e bute. Ka 7 mije banore, tri xhami, tri kisha, nje shkolle vajzash dhe djemsh te krishtere dhe nje shkolle djemsh muslimane. Buze lumit ngrihet si vigan nje shkemb i madh i shkeputur nga mali. Ne maje duken rrenojat e nje manastiri, vendbanim i ndonje shenjtori te harruar, kurse rreze tij rrjedh nje burim me uje te bekuar. Ne kodren aty me lart ngrihen germadhat e nje kalaje te kohes se Ali Pashes. Rrija dhe sodisja qytetin nga germadhat e kalase se Ali Pashes e ndoshta edhe ngaqe vija nga vise te shkreta shkembore. Permeti me qiparisat e larte, dushqet e purpurt dhe gjelberimin e pranveres, m'u duk si nje nga vendet me te bukura te botes ..."

Eglantina Nasi

... Ura e bardhe edhe kete vit la pas pishat dhe lumin e gjelber. Dy krahe te asfaltuar u zgjaten, per te mberritur me pas ne zemren e qytetit. Kisha mberritur ndoshta ne vaftin me te mire te Permetit. Kur krahet e renduar me rrush te pjekur nuk i varin vetem vreshtat e medha ne kodrinat rreth qytetit. Por edhe pjegullat e mbjella ne cdo oborr shtepie te lyer me gelqere te paster. Ketu, askush nuk merzitet per mbarimin e stines se veres. Se punet e mira me kohe i kane perfunduar. Gatitjen e glikose se arrave me fare bajame dhe asaj me kumbullen gerqinje. Apo zahirete e dimrit, domate e pasterma te thare dhe vargjet e gjata me stafidhe e vadheza. Pas gjithe ketyre puneve te paqme e te mbaruara, hareja e vjeljes se rrushit dhe nxjerrjes se rakise, duket se eshte edhe me e madhe tek permetaret. Ditet rrjedhin duke folur per te, per kazanet e medhenj qe ziejne dhe nxjerrin lengun e dashur qe ne dimer u ngroh frymen. Vreshtat e Bolenges, jane me te afertat ne qytet te cilat jane te mbushura me rrush eremire. Shportat pasojne njera-tjetren per t'u hedhur me pas ne makinat e medha. Thuajse i gjithe rrush i destinuar per raki apo vere. Vetem pak metra siper varrezave te qytetit, ne keto vreshta jeta gelon me deshiren per prodhime te mbara ne cdo bistak rrushi te keputur. Paqja e kesaj natyre te qete, me e bukur se ne cdo peisazh te periudhes se romantizmit, duket se deperton thelle, deri ne hijen e rende te varrezave... 

Perse ne Permet?

Ajer, uje, natyre. Keto te fal bujarisht pa te kerkuar asnj- ne kembim ky qytet buze Vjoses. Kush eshte lodhur nga promocionet e agjencive turistike ne televizione per qindra euro te paguara ne Turqi apo Egjipt, fare mire mund te zgjedhe Permetin per te kaluar pushimet. Do te gjeje vere, ajer dhe njerez te mire. Ate qe Noli e tha fare thjesht e bukur vite me pare: "Do te hash e te besh qejf/ Sofren shtruar si per mbret/ pastertore e per hyqmet/ te tille gjen vec ne Permet". Megjithese nje qytet i vogel per emrin e madh qe ka, aty i gjen te gjitha. Sofren e mbushur plot, butet me vere dhe 

qytetare dashamires, te gatshem ne cdo moment te flasin per historine e tyre, permetaret e vjeter dhe ate qe kane bere ndryshe nga te tjeret ne gjithe keta shekuj. Perpos Nolit, ja sa embel dhe me dashuri e ka pershkruar kete qytet dhe banoret e tij, shkrimtarja dhe albanologia e famshme Edit'h Durham ne librin e saj "Brenga e Ballkanit" e vepra te tjera per Shqiperine e shqiptaret: "... Ishte vigjilja e Pashkeve dhe shtepite e te krishtereve zienin nga pergatitjet per "pastrimin e pranveres", e cila nuk ishte gje tjeter vec pastrimit te pashkeve. Cdo dhome duhej pastruar me rrenje dhe lyer me gelqere. Dhe jo se ishte bere pis, pasi te gjitha shtepite ishin drite te pastra. Thuhej se amvisat holandeze jane nga me te pastrat, por mua me duket se shqiptaret e Jugut, ua kalojne. Qyteti i Permetit, eshte i paster, i ndertuar mire, i vendosur vertet shume bukur buze Vjoses se kalter, e cila rrjedh vrullshem neper nje hon qe e ka care vete ne token e bute. Ka 7 mije banore, tri xhami, tri kisha, nje shkolle vajzash dhe djemsh te krishtere dhe nje shkolle djemsh muslimane. Buze lumit ngrihet si vigan nje shkemb i madh i shkeputur nga mali. Ne maje duken rrenojat e nje manastiri, vendbanim i ndonje shenjtori te harruar, kurse rreze tij rrjedh nje burim me uje te bekuar. Ne kodren aty me lart ngrihen germadhat e nje kalaje te kohes se Ali Pashes. Rrija dhe sodisja qytetin nga germadhat e kalase se Ali Pashes e ndoshta edhe ngaqe vija nga vise te shkreta shkembore. Permeti me qiparisat e larte, dushqet e purpurt dhe gjelberimin e pranveres, m'u duk si nje nga vendet me te bukura te botes ..."

Teqeja me nam e Frasherit

Festa e Teqese se Frasherit, eshte me nam ne krahinen e Dangellise. Edhe kete vit, drejt saj shkuan me dhjetera te ftuar nga gjithe vendi. Te ftuar ishin edhe ambasadori i Iranit dhe Egjiptit. Dita e shenuar, per nga rendesia krahasohet me pelegrinazhin qe behet ne Malin e Tomorrit apo ne vende te tjera te shenjta per bektashinjte. Harmonia fetare e cila karakterizon gjithe treven e Permetit, u duk qarte edhe ne kete dite, ku krahas besimtareve bektashinj, ne ceremonine ku i pranishem ishte edhe vete kreu i Krye-Gjyshates Boterore Baba Reshat Bardhi dhe dervishet e njohur dhe me kontribut permetare si Hekurani, Et'hemi apo Besimi, nuk mungonin as te krishtere permetare qe ishin ngjitur enkas ne kete maje te larte per diten e madhe. Mishrat e therur dhe ceremonia e madhe me kenge permetare, ishin dekori i kesaj feste. Pas vizites ne teqe, kreu i komunes Frasher Tomor Kotorri, na tregon me pas ambjentet e muzeut te familjes Frasheri. Me krenarine qe karakterizon te gjithe banoret e kesaj zone, Kotorri u rrefen te ftuarve gjithe historine e kesaj treve. Duke e cilesuar ate si arsyen kryesore perse Frasherit nuk duhet ne asnje menyre qe t'i hiqet cilesimi administrativ si "komun-". Debat ky i cili tashme eshte bere edhe ne sallen e parlamentit shqiptar, duket se ka mbetur pezull, por per te cilin frashellinjte mbeten te vendosur: kontributi i Frashellinjve ne historine kombetare dhe resurset qe kjo zone permban, ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te lejojne nenvleresimin e saj, qofte edhe nga pikepamja e ndarjes administrative. "Frasheri perfshin 28 katunde qe quhen Dangelli. Eshte vend malor dhe i larte, pak i frytshem. Jane burra trima dhe te urte" do te shkruante per kete zone Sami Frasheri ne vepren e tij "Kamus-Ul-Alan" ne vitin 1898. Ndersa per Permetin do te shkruante ne te njejten veper se "Kazaja e Permetit, ka 148 fshatra ne dhe qytetin e Permetit, 34 mije banore, 69 xhami dhe mexhite, 39 shkolla, 5 teqe, 29 kisha, 416 dyqane, 18 hane, 113 mullinj, 29 ura, ka disa llixha squfuri. Prodhime te artizanatit perbehen nga pak pelhure, shajak dhe thase vendi". Fakte keto qe tregojne rendesine dhe nivelin e larte te jetes shoqerore qe zhvillohej ne kete treve gjate kesaj periudhe. Nderkaq, sipas te dhenave, ne kohen kur lindi Naimi, Frasheri ishte me i madhi nder 48 fshatrat e Dangellise dhe kishte 22 lagje. Ai ishte edhe qendra e bektashinjve. Ne gjysmen e shekullit XIX, teqeja e Bektashinjve ne kete zone, u kthye ne nje vater kulture. 

Parku i Hotoves, shoqeria me e mire rruges

Shoqeria me e mire rruges per ne vendin e Frashellinjve te nderuar, eshte Parku i Hotoves. Nuk mund te mos mbetem e mahnitur nga ajo panorame qe me del para syve papritur. Por edhe e turperuar qe si permetare, e shoh tani per here te pare kete zone. Kurora gjigande e gjelber, me kontraste nga me fantastiket e ngjyres se blerte, perben me shume se nje mrekulli. Edhe kafshet nuk mungojne ne kete kompleks natyror teper atraktiv si derri i eger, ariu, ujku etj. Nga nje faqe ne tjetren ne panorames, babai im Pandi me miqte e tij, nuk me le gje pa treguar per llojet e bredhave qe rriten ketu, pamjet qe merr ne stine te ndryshme te vitit e te tjera gjera si keto qe me lene me goje hapur. Nje gje eshte e sigurte, te pakten per nje permetar: Eshte fatkeqesi mos te shkosh te pakten njehere ne jeten tende ne Bredhin e Hotoves! Po ashtu, eshte turp qe kur nisesh ne kete zone, te marresh birre apo vere me vete. "Uji qe gurgullon, ta pret gishtin, po e mbajte me shume se 5 sekonda" me thone. Rruges se Bredhit, shohim permetare qe ia kane shtruar me qingja te pjekur ne tryezat prej druri. Kohet e fundit, interesi per kete park natyror, sa vjen dhe rritet. Madje mesoj, se ka patur edhe turiste gjermane apo te tjere, qe vijne ne Permet dhe harte ne dore pyesin se ku gjendet sipas tyre "nje park i madh natyror, me bredha mbuluar". E keqja e vetme eshte rruga per te arritur deri aty. Gati nje ore larg qytetit te Permetit, rruga deri ne kthesen e Pagrise eshte e mire, por me pas veshtiresohet. Megjithese eshte arritje edhe hapja e rruges ne kete mase qe eshte sot, gjithsesi do te ishte nje investim me vlere asfaltimi i saj. Prej ketij fakti, Permetit ne te ardhmen do i buronin mijera te ardhura nga turistet te cilet vijne gjithmone e ne rritje. Tipet e ndryshme te turizmit qe mund te aplikohen ketu jane te tipit malor, dhe eskursionet. 

Ne te bekuaren "Kishe e Leuses"

Aty duket se i bekuar eshte edhe uji, edhe ajri, edh hajati i kishes ku udhetaret hapin torbat me buke e vere te mire. E ndertuar qe ne vitin 1614 dhe e restauruar ne tetor te vitit 2000 mbahet si nje nga kishat me me vlere dhe me te bukura te trevave jugore. Vetem 20 minuta larg qytetit, ne nje rruge mes kodrinave me pisha te reja, ajo shfaqet para nesh si nje mrekulli i Zotit. "Kane ardhur ketu nga shume shtete dhe habiten kur e shohin. Edhe nje bullgar kur erdhi keto dite e pelqeu shume" na tregon Ulia, plaka e mbajtur nga Leusa qe kujdeset per kishen. Ne porten e kishes shihen me mijera shenime te bera nga udhetaret qe u ka rene rasti ta vizitojne ate, shkrime qe flasin me shume se nje liber pershtypjesh ne muzete e medha boterore. Aty gjej edhe emrin e xhaxhait tim Mikailit, kepucarit dhe kengetarit te njohur te zones, babait tim Pandit, brigadierit qe sot ndihet krenar per pishat qe ka mbjelle se bashku me punetoret ne kodrat perqark kishes dhe shume kaureve te tjere nga Permeti qe prej viteve 1800, si nga fisi i Laskajve, Vagjeleve, Thomollareve, Ndinajve etj. Po nje vizite ne kishen e Leuses, nuk mund te kuptohet pa takuar edhe Tilin, 84-vjecarin mjaft vital dhe te mbajtur i cili te tregon pa pertuar te gjitha historite e zones. Por ajo per te cilen ia ka enda me teper, eshte nje kenge qe i del nga shpirti me buzukun qe e ka bere me duart e tij. Si edhe ne rrugen e Frasherit, do te ishte mire qe edhe rruga per ne Leuse te asfaltohej. Ne kete menyre, do behej me lehtesisht e vizitueshme nga te interesuarit. 

Nga Leusa zbresim oret e vona te mbremjes. Para nesh, kemi gjithe boten... Qytetin e dritezuar te Permetit, pishat deri ne Kutal dhe rrugen e gjate e cila zgjatohet nga dy anet. Njera ane te con drejt zemres se Shqiperise - Tiranes, tjetra drejt zemres se Greqise - Selanikut. Por te mos harrojme se ne hyrje te cdo fshati kauresh ne Permet, gjen nga nje kishe. Kishat qe rrethojne qytetin i bejne permetaret te ndihen te mbrojturit e Zotit. Shen-Meria fillon udhetimin qe nga Kelcyra, ne Kosine, Leuse etj. Permetaret e adhurojne Zotin edhe ne kisha tashme te mbetura germadha. Shen-Gjergji dhe Shen-Thanasi i aureloes se qytetit, presin vizitore dite per dite edhe pse te shnderruara ne gure dhe kasolle gjate sistemit te kaluar. Megjithese ekzistojne dhe dy kisha te tjera ne qytetin e Permetit, gjyqi 6-vjecar vendosi te hapet edhe e treta. Kjo duhej te ishte pikerisht godina qe ka funksionuar si shtepia e kultures per gati 4 dekada. Sot ajo gjendet e braktisur nga te gjithe artistet e qytetit. Salla e dikurshme e shfaqjeve dhe konferencave sot sherben per ceremonite fetare. At Vasil Thomollari tregon sesi ne kete kishe, sot ka edhe nje ambjent kopshti per femijet. Sipas tij, ishte mese e drejte qe ndertesa e ish-Shtepise se Kultures u kthye ne kishe, pasi aty deri ne vitet '60, ka qene kisha e Shen-Merise se Pazarit dhe asaj i takon te jete edhe tani.

Rruga per Tre-Urat, me malet hijerende

Jo me kot, kjo rruge e cila te con ne Greqi, ka kete emer. Kane ekzistuar disa ura te cilat i shohim para mberritjes ne piken doganore perkatese. Por disa jane te prishura, si ajo e Beratit, e ngritur mbi lumin Sarandoporos, i cili lidhte kete treve me Janinen. Edhe ne perroin e Carcoves, ka patur nje ure guri qe sherbente per t'u lidhur me Leskovikun. Ndersa ne Petran, ka ekzistuar nje ure guri me tre harqe per te lidhur fshatrat e siperme si Zhepe, Kanikl etj me Petranin. Ekziston edhe ura tjeter ne Petran per te kaluar Vjosen per ne Permet. Nje nga urat e njohura, eshte ajo e Katiut 8 kilometra ne juglindje te qytetit. Ndodhet ne dalje te kanionit te Lengarices te vendi i quajtur Banjat e Benjes ne te cilin dalin ujera sulfurore subtermale. Kjo ure lidh Benjen me fshatrat e Shqerrise. Pamja per te arritur deri tek Tre-Urat eshte mahnitese. Malet hijerende dhe teper te larta te shoqerojne ne gjithe rrugen. Prapa tyre fshihen fshatra te tille si Kanikoli qe as gjermanet me harte ne dore nuk i gjeten dot per t'i djegur gjate luftes. Por edhe Zhepa, emri sllav, fshati me i paster. Kjo zone eshte e banuar kryesisht nga arumunet me fshatra perfaqesues si Badelonja apo fshatra tani te humbur si Zereci.

Arumunet e Permetit, ne 27 fshatra

Eshte fakt se ne Permet, per shekuj me radhe kane ditur te bashkejetojne "te lumit"-sic quheshin evgjitet, "cobenjte" - sic quheshin arumunet dhe "muslimanet" e tjere apo edhe thjesht "kauret". Kjo treve me standarde te larta qytetarie, i ka treguar keto edhe ne kete aspekt dhe vazhdon ende te jete keshtu. Megjithese nje mase mjaft e madhe permetaresh te fisem, jane larguar nga qyteti. Ne rrethin e Permetit, etnia arumune ka nje shtrirje te gjere. Ajo banon ne rreth 27 fshatra, fillon ne rreze te kodrave perballe qytetit si ne Kutal, Kosine, Bodar, Qilarisht dhe ngrihet lart ne Lupcke, Tremisht, Hotove dhe deri ne lartesite e Frasherit, Mican etj. Nje numer i madh arumunesh ndodhen ne qytetin e Permetit qysh me krijimet e tij. Kesaj popullsie te hershme Arumune ne vitet 1955-1960, iu shtua edhe nje pjese tjeter qe ka qene ne levizje dhe eshte marre me profesionin e blegtorit. Ata u vendosen ne Kutal, Kosine, Badlonje, Leshice, bashke me pjesen tjeter arumune. Arumunet ne Permet kane disa karakteristika qe vlen te permenden per punen, kontributin e zhvillimin apo aneve te tjera sociale. Arumunet permetare kane dhene kontribut te drejtperdrejte ne Luften per Clirimin e vendit. Nga radhet e tyre kane dale figura te shquara per udheheqjen dhe drejtimin e Luftes. Fitimin e lirise, ata bashke me bashkeombesit e tyre e kane arritur me gjakun e tyre si Todi Dako, Stefan Zhaka, Qako Ballabani etj. Arumunet jane arsimdashes dhe kane nxjerre mjaft intelektuale te njohur ne vend. Nuk eshte rastesi qe studentet e pare permetare qe kane studiuar jashte nga Permeti, kane qene Arumunet Vasil Shuraja ne Poloni, Kristaq Bundua ne Bullgari apo i nderuari ish-kryetar i shoqates se arumuneve te Permetit ing. Jorgo Thomollari ne Rumani. Arumunet, jane punetore, te respektuar dhe te vleresuar kudo. Ne te ashtuquajturin sheshi i Avdiut, banojne ende arumunet "cobanet) me mbiemrat e tyre Nasi, Mihali, Stefollari apo Kreci.

Po cili eshte shifra qyteti i Permetit?

Qyteti i Permetit perbehet nga 13.000 banore dhe ka plot 3000 familje. Ne vitet e fundit, ai eshte nje qytet i cili eshte rritur si rezultat i shpernguljeve te familjeve perreth dhe qe vazhdon te rritet akoma. Por se duhet thene qe nje sasi e madhe familjesh te vjetra permetare autoktone, tashme jane larguar. Fakti tjeter eshte qe te ardhurit jane po nga fshatrat e treves, dhe jo nga qytete te tjera, prandaj ky qytet mbetet ne thelb i banuar vetem nga permetaret dhe jo nga "jabanxhinj te tjere". Nga qyteti i Permetit, sot ka rreth 2500 emigrante te cilet ane kryesisht ne Greqi.

Tashme Permeti varet nga Qarku i Gjirokastres dhe per kete arsye, shumica e sherbimeve kryen aty, si marrja e patentave, vizitat e renda shendetesore, proceset gjyqesore te apelit. Ky eshte nje minus i madh per qytetin e dikurshem, i cili cdo nevoje te tij e permbushte brenda institucioneve te veta. Me asistence jane rreth 290 familje permetare dhe rezultojne zyrtarisht rreth 700-800 te papune, kur ata jane shume me teper. Permeti ka nje shkolle te mesme me 600 nxenes dhe dy shkolla tetevjecare me 1200 nxenes, si dhe nje spital me 150 shtreter. Ne kohen ilire - qyteti quhej "Trifylia" dhe bente pjese ne krahinen e Meloties. Ai banohej nga fisi ilir i Parauejve, qe sipas Stefan Bizantinasit, quheshin Parauej. Nderkaq, krahina e Permetit eshte krijuar si njesi administrative nga pushtuesit osmane ne shekullin XV, me qender Permetin. Gjate sundimit feudal-ushtarak osman, ajo quhej kaza. Ne fillim lidhej me Korcen, ne 1437 hyri ne juridiksionin e sanxhakut te Gjirokastres dhe ne prag te luftes, ishte nenprefekture e Prefektures se Gjirokastres. Nga pikepamjet etnografike, qyteti i Permetit ndahet ne gjashte krahina: Rreza me qender Permetin, Dangellia me qender Frasherin, Shqerria me qender Kovacishtin, Deshnica me qender Kelcyren, Cerja me qender Hotoven dhe Malshova me te njejten qender. Sot rezulton si nje qytetet me nivelin e krimit zero ne vend. Edhe kryetari i Gjykates se Permetit Astrit Shema, shpreht mjaft optimist lidhur me nje fakt te tille. Sipas tij, rrethi i Permetit eshte goditur me pak nga krimi gjate viteve te fundit, perballe te dhenave krahasuese me rrethet e tjera. "Kjo ne fakt eshte nje specifike historike per zonen e Permetit, i cili gjithmone ka rezultuar me tregues te ulet te kriminalitetit" pohon Shema. Nga ana tjeter, ai sqaron se nuk eshte i madh as numri i ceshtjeve civile qe ka marre ne shqyrtim gjykata e ketij rrethi. Ky organ ka siguruar mjaft rezultate pozitive, se pari fale punes se drejtuesve te tij, por edhe ndihmes se treguar nga qytetaret.

Petsa i perket muzikes permetare, klarineten e Laver Bariut permetaret kane kohe qe nuk e degjojne ne dasmat apo festat e mbremjeve te veres. Muzika permetare tashme degjohet vetem ne ndonje nga stacionet televizive. Ndersa te rinjte e sotem cuditen me perlat e saj. Prej shtate vjetesh ne kete qytet thuajse nuk eshte zhvilluar asnje aktivitet artistik. Kane mbetur vecse nje kujtim i embel koncertet e mbremjeve te majit. I vetmi aktivitet qe ka sukses dhe zhvillohet per dite eshte Festivali Permeti Multikulturor, me drejtues Niko Mihalin, i njohur per kontributin e tij ne jeten artistiko-kulturore te Permetit. Persa u perket luleve dhe pemeve, ato kane mbetur te paprekura si me pare. Te renditura ne menyre te kujdesshme ato vazhdojne te zene te ato hapesira qe kishin me pare. Nga ana tjeter, te paprekura kane mbetur edhe masivet e pishave qe rrethojne nga te gjitha anet qytetin e vogel jugor. Permeti vazhdon te mbetet nje nga qytetet me siperfaqe me te medha te gjelberuara per fryme ne rang vendi. 

O Permet, buke pak e uje det! 

Kjo ka qene shprehja qe thonin te paret per kete treve me te cilen natyra ishte treguar kaq bujare. Sa vershonin nga cdo mal ujera te bekuara, te ftohta apo subtermale. Po keshtu kane vershuar ne Permet edhe emrat vit pas viti te ekzistences se tij te ndritur. Emra mjaft te dashur dhe te lavdishem te historise na vijne nga 

Permeti: Odise Paskali, Tefta Tashko Koco, Frashellinjte e njohur, 

Sejfulla Maleshova, Stavro Vinjahu, Ollga Pellumbi, Lliko Nano, Jorgo Thomollari, Mikail Nasi, Sulejman Lame, Laver Bariu etj ... etj. Por edhe sot nuk jane te pakte permetaret qe japin kontributin e tyre ne mbare Shqiperine me kulturen dhe dijet e trashegueshme, por edhe te fituara me mjaft kembengulje. Ata i gjen sot kudo. 

Po kush kujtohet sot per qytetin e Permetit? A i mjafton ketij qyteti vetem pushimi letargjik nje here ne vit i secilit prej nesh? Bastioni i perhershem i socialisteve, meritonte dhe duhet te kishte perfituar me teper gjate viteve te fundit nga ana e shtetit. Pasi ka treguar se nuk di te tradhetoje idete e tij, cilatdo qofshin ato. Shteti duhet te zbrese me shpesh ne Permet, te kujtohet edhe per ata njerezit per te cilet jemi mesuar te themi thjesht se "jane njerez te mire e te bute". T'ua degjojme pra fjalen ketyre njerezve qe kane treguar se dine te qeverisin dhe t'u japin mend te tjereve. Lobi i permetareve eshte mjaft i fuqishem, nese do dije te bashkohet dhe te funksionoje si duhet. Kete qytet e pret nje e ardhme e ndritur. Pasi eshte i vetmi ne Shqiperi qe ka segmentin me te bukur rrugor qe lidh vendin tone me Selanikun. Dhe ky fakt duhet shfrytezuar. Por aktuslisht, eshte per te ardhur keq qe fshatari permetar nuk ka ku te shese produktet e tij, megjithe djathin apo veren e mrekulleshme qe nxjerr. Apo qe ne kete qytet nuk sheh te ndertohet asgje, asnje tjegull e kuqe nuk ndrin maje cative tashem te perhime nga kalimi i viteve. Obelisku i zi ne qender te qytetit duhet te na kujtoje se askush nuk mund t'i beje me keq ketij qyteti, te bekuar nga Zoti me pasurite qe ka. Pasi Permeti meriton nje te ardhme me te mire. Dhe do ta kete te tille, nese i kthejme pak syte te gjithe drejt tij ... 







 Copyright © KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur            Powered by   WebPhotoPro

----------


## Brari

pash ne tv nje dokumentar per te huajt qe jetojn ne Shqiperi.
norvegjezi Jan kishte zgedhur permetin si vend banim..

Bashk me gruan e tij permetare Klodin dhe femijet.. ata jetonin per bukuri ne permetin e bukur.. buz vjoses..
Jani.. e fliste Shqipen aq bukur.. me nje acent permetar te lezetshem.. qe te habiste..
urime  famijes se Jan e Klod-es..

----------


## ARKIA

Permetin dhe permetaret i bekoi perendia per paqe e miresi.
Une jam nga Permeti, ne fakt  kam prinderit prej andej por asnje shenje tjeter karakteristike lol.............
Fat per bashkepatriotet!
Gezuar!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Permetin dhe permetaret i bekoi perendia per paqe e miresi.
> Une jam nga Permeti, ne fakt  kam prinderit prej andej por asnje shenje tjeter karakteristike lol.............
> Fat per bashkepatriotet!
> Gezuar!*


S do shtoja asnjë fjalë  :buzeqeshje: .
Edhe për mua vlen fjalia e dytë  :buzeqeshje: .




> _
> A do të hash e të bësh qejf?
> Sofra e shtruar si për mbret
> pastërti e për yzmet,
> të tillë gjen veç në Përmet.
> _
> Fan Noli

----------


## Billy Joe

superlativat e një vendi poshtelativ...ngopuni me luge zbrazet people, ju befte mire :perqeshje:

----------


## Ziti

permetaret kane qene greke te vjeter

----------


## drague

> permetaret kane qene greke te vjeter


 :pa dhembe: ta ka thon gjyshi?gallate je dhe ti

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> permetaret kane qene greke te vjeter


Tani njëherë themi gjysma e Greqisë është Shqipëri,tani ti po na thua që Përmeti na qënka Grek,dmth ka qënë i banuar nga Grekë. 

 :kryqezohen:

----------


## ARKIA

> superlativat e një vendi poshtelativ...ngopuni me luge zbrazet people, ju befte mire


Billy Joe.......
Ia ke futur kot..... ne fakt je perpjekur te thuash dicka ne shqip me nocione qe nuk i pershtaten fakteve per te cilat flet tema. 
Ka vlera vendi per te cilin flasim, besome.
Sidoqofte Gezuar!

----------


## ARKIA

> permetaret kane qene greke te vjeter


Ziti, po ti kujt i thua grek, permetareve?
Me shume grek mund te jene marokenet se permetaret lol. permetaret jane te bardhe plako.
Gezuar!

----------


## Billy Joe

> Billy Joe.......
> Ia ke futur kot..... ne fakt je perpjekur te thuash dicka ne shqip me nocione qe nuk i pershtaten fakteve per te cilat flet tema. 
> Ka vlera vendi per te cilin flasim, besome.
> Sidoqofte Gezuar!


nuk ja kam futur kot aspak, eshte teper e egzagjeruar te quash permetin nder vendet me te bukura ne bote. eshte ne vazhden e superlativave bajate(pavarsisht nga goja e kujt kane dale) shqiperi bace me lule :perqeshje:  shqiperi e bukra e dheut :perqeshje:  etc etc.
behuni cik realiste dreqi e mori, dikur hanin robt sapunin per djathe, nga brockullat-superlativa te enver hoxhes, kurse sot jane shume anakronike.
njerezit jane te dale :Lulja3: 

Shqiperia(permeti s'ben perjashtim) eshte nje vend poshtelativ ne te gjitha senset dhe ate cik natyre e kemi shkaterruar. mjafton te kalosh cdo dogane ne shtetet kufij dhe e kupton token e djegur qe le pas.


ja me thuaj ti mua, ku eshte bukuria e ketyre pallateve cop cop te pasuvatuar!!!

----------


## -BATO-

Besoj se flitet për natyrën e rrethit, dhe jo për qytetin si qendër. Terreni malor me gryka të thepisura e me shumë ujë, është i bukur, dhe në kohën e Edit Durhamit sigurisht që ka qenë më i pyllëzuar. 

Nuk thotë se është vendi më i bukur në botë, por një ndër vendet më të bukura, të paktën nga ato që ka parë ajo.

Duhet të dimë diçka: vërtet që Norvegjia e Kanadaja kanë vende të bukura, me terrene malore e gryka të thepisura, por janë vende të ftohta dhe aty asgjë nuk ka shije.

Është tjetër gjë një terren i pyllëzuar malor në vendet e ngrohta, ku ka diell të fortë, hije të freskët, ujë të ftohtë, e fruta me shije. Terreni i pyllëzuar malor i vendeve të ngrohta, shijon më shumë.

----------


## dardajan

> Besoj se flitet për natyrën e rrethit, dhe jo për qytetin si qendër. Terreni malor me gryka të thepisura e me shumë ujë, është i bukur, dhe në kohën e Edit Durhamit sigurisht që ka qenë më i pyllëzuar. 
> 
> Nuk thotë se është vendi më i bukur në botë, por një ndër vendet më të bukura, të paktën nga ato që ka parë ajo.
> 
> Duhet të dimë diçka: vërtet që Norvegjia e Kanadaja kanë vende të bukura, me terrene malore e gryka të thepisura, por janë vende të ftohta dhe aty asgjë nuk ka shije.
> 
> Është tjetër gjë një terren i pyllëzuar malor në vendet e ngrohta, ku ka diell të fortë, hije të freskët, ujë të ftohtë, e fruta me shije. Terreni i pyllëzuar malor i vendeve të ngrohta, shijon më shumë.


Shpesh  here njerzit  dine  vetem  te  lexojne  dhe  jo  te  kuptojne  ate  qe  lexojne,  prandaj  ben mire  qe  ja  u  thjeshton leximin.

Desha  te  shtoj  se  gjate  veres  ne  permet  gumezhin  gjinkalla, bezh,bezh,bezh.... dhe cicerojne  zogjte  nga te  gjitha  anet, te  flesh  jashte  ne  hije  te  lisit  apo nen  nje  kaçke  eshte  lluks  i madh,  qe  vetem  ata  atje  mund  ta  realizojne. Ndersa  te  flesh  naten  perjashta  ne  mes  te  arres,  eshte  perrallore, pasi  kendojne  vetem  karkalecat  e nates, fiu, fiu, fiu,...dhe disa  shpende nate si  bufi. Mbas  nje  muaji do jem  atje  per  disa  dite.

----------


## illyrian rex

Per Permetin dhe permetaret kam mesuar me shume nga emisioni "Shqip" i Rudina Xhunges. Kishte nja 4-5 te ftuar aty, ne nje skene te improvizuar ne ambient te hapur...nder ta kryetarin e Bashkise, nje historian, nje banor etj.

Permeti, nder te tjera, me pelqeu per bukurite natyrore dhe per skulptoret e famshem.

----------

